# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  PHOTOS: Ron Paul, Judge Andrew Napolitano, Edward Snowden @ ISFLC 2015

## Gage

I'm currently attending the 2015 International Students for Liberty Conference in Washington, DC. This year, they have many big names within the liberty movement addressing the convention. Including, for the first time ever, Ron Paul, Andrew Napolitano, Edward Snowden, and many others. Last night, I attended the main session, as well as other breakout sessions throughout the day. I also have attended the Stossel taping, and other breakouts today that I'll have up soon. I wanted to share photos from last night's session though, which was very exciting and had a great overall atmosphere. You can find more photos HERE.















As mentioned, I'll have many more photos from the conference from today, as well as tomorrow. Earlier today, Young Americans for Liberty hosted a panel discussion with Congressmen Justin Amash and Thomas Massie, I'll have photos from that, as well as the Stossel taping, as mentioned.

You can find more than 140 photos from the conference so far here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/gagesk...7648488229004/

----------


## green73

Is there no video? I know there's one low quality clip floating around, but where's the good stuff?

Excellent pics as always.

----------


## Gage

> Excellent pics as always.


Thank you, and be sure to take a look at the rest of my photos. I'll try to have more up today.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gagesk...7648488229004/

----------


## Natural Citizen

Some video...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5784626

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Just out of curiosity, how much of a presence does YAL and CFL have at this conference?

----------


## Gage

> Just out of curiosity, how much of a presence does YAL and CFL have at this conference?


YAL had a booth in the main lobby, and hosted several sessions, including the Massie/Amash panel. C4L did not have a presence this year.

----------


## Gage

My entire photo set is now up: https://www.flickr.com/photos/gagesk...7648488229004/

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

really nice job with the photos!  looks like it would have been a great conference to attend.

----------


## brushfire

Yes, nice shots.   I think I'm going to have to make a road trip myself, real soon.

----------

